# Syren



## Syren

Hope all are well~

Poet with some published work, still working on that elusive first book. Your advice is appreciated, of course, I could use plenty of rubs to get to that brilliant shine.

Expanding into my first novel as well, so likely I'll troll a few different threads around the boards. Great to see a place for writers, from what I've read so far, the give and take looks fantastic. Well done crew, you had me easily.

Cheers all,

//Sy


----------



## Titania

Welcome to the forums Syren :grin: Congrats on the published poetry and good luck with the novel.  Hope you enjoy it here; it's really a great place!


----------



## Wisp

Welcome to WF Syren! This place is great, and I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## kalibantre

Welcome, kudos on the published work and should we lock up the men or am I making a terrible pun??


----------



## Syren

(Josh) - dude.


----------



## kalibantre

you're lucky to have such an interesting name.. sorry I couldn't resist I got taliban jokes with my name.. that was fun..

sorry about that though, and I must say I'm impressed you've been responding to others work not just posting your own.


----------



## Syren

lol... man that was a bit of goober. *edited

//Sy


----------



## pgoroncy

Welcome to the forums, Syren!

If you have any questions feel free to contact a mentor.


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you, Syren, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## Syren

Thanks PG, will do! And thank you very much Nickie, very kind of you!



//Sy


----------



## kalibantre

your making me fall in love..mmm rum... that's a good thought to keep me going throughout the day.


----------



## mammamaia

welcome to our happy not-so-little family, sy!

as i mentor many aspiring poets who'd like to be published some day, would you mind mentioning where you were able to get your work accepted?... i'm sure it would be inspiration and hope-retaining for others who've yet to reach that pinnacle...

love and hugs, maia


----------



## Syren

A fellow rum-runner eh kali? Brava! I was going to mention my tonic of choice to Ms. Vodka, but I think the irony would last only as long as it took for her to completey bash me with a bottle of her own choosing... heh. Glad to see there are those out there that enjoy the smoother things in life! 

Mamma!

I just looked at your site and wow! Amazing stuff! It's in muh favorites, I'll be swimming through it in the weeks to come, happily happily! I love your style, the zen and tao of it all, *loved *'A Prayer for Peace', 'attained' and 'becalmed'... which were the first three I marked. Amazing stuff, the straight lines and messages are so well done, the form so uniquely superb! If you don't mind, I'd like to email some close and personal friends the link. I can tell me and you are gonna get along smashingly! 

To your question, I've been published in different mags (local market mainly) and ezines aplenty, with a bunch of dopey non-paying anthologies, though Noble House is courting a few of my poems for a true anthology, though the pay sounds like little more than token. Ah well...

A great resource for those looking to publish can be found here:

http://www.pw.org/links_pages/

It's where I started, and still visit now and then. Mags, internships, fellowships, etc., plenty to hunt and peck through. I've told many that the line to a book is most often Mags, Journals, Column (if lucky), Agent. That is, for poets and even then for poets with a solid amount of work behind them. 

Which is where I'm at and why I'm here... to refine all the work behind me and see where I can grow. Thanks for the chance WF, and the welcome!

//Sy

PS -mamma, I have a couple that might interest you, PM alright?


----------



## Syren

It's official, the no-flood policy is killin me. How long is the acceptable norm folks? I mean, I'm thinking three hours with no one posting is sufficient... right? Right?

If I'm stuck to one a day then so be it, just let me know the proper steps to this dance... before I get myself in trouble, pretty please?


----------



## kalibantre

don't worry about it so much if you get out of line a mentor or mod will say something but generally its a fairly laid back site.

and dear god rum's good... mount gay is my favourite, dark rum (do not like the white crap especially bacardi) but its reallylight and doesnt lay heavy on you. well other than on the mind..


----------



## mammamaia

email's the way to reach me, sy, since i don't have the pm here enabled... 

i am SOOOOOOO happy you groove to my weirdness, kiddo... please do pass me on to all and sundry... and browse away to your heart's content... you might want to taste an essay or few, as well... done in the same irreverent, but mind-friendly fashion, natch... am looking forward to hearing from you 'at home'!... we can chat away at anything you have in mind...

word to the wise:  give noble house a pass... they're just another $-making scheme akin to poetry.com, where they make their millions on writers and their friends and family buying the books that never appear on a book store shelf... preditors & editors gives them a big red, 'not recommended'... just a quick peek at their website shows why! 

love and happy-to-have-met-you hugs, maia


----------



## Syren

Heh, I thought as much of them, but glad to have it confirmed. The work in question is actually an authored book by someone or other. They are supposed to send me details and it's an agent, so I don't know, it sounded like something more, but likely it's just their work around. *shrugs*

Anyhow, I'll try your email, it's just a poem I've been working on and would like you to see, comment on, add to, whatever you are comfy with. I'll detail in the email.

Thanks for the advice kali, and I agree in your choice in rum, I have a bottle of 7 year in the cellar. I do like some of the whites, like Santa Cruz and Silver, but the the rum of choice round here is Pussers Dark, great bit that.

All this booze talk is making me thirsty. Who needs a drink?

//Sy


----------



## Aztecsfinest

Hello! Welcome to writing forums, I see already you have more green square things than me... (no idea what they're for)

Anyway, I just looked at The Thief and liked it!
You will do well here... More so!


----------



## Syren

Heh, I post way too much... I think them green squares are there to mock me. Thanks for the welcome Aztec! And the kind words! The encouragement is appreciated as well... those bumps in life are a fine thing!

Thanks a ton! See you around the boards! 

//Sy


----------



## Aztecsfinest

Yes, and you. I look forward to it.


----------



## Syren

*Repository - (3)*

*Poems: *

*(A collection of WIP's and works)*


* old poems gone - I'll have to post some new ones!*



*(Please post comments on poems in their individual threads - thanks!)*

_*//Sy*_


----------



## Syren

I'll be updating some links soon, cleaning out the scrapbook. Been a while since I was on really, thought I'd give it a once over in the next few weeks.

Hope all are well, cheers,

//Sy


----------



## Amour

Syren!!
Fancy seeing you here! You are one of the only people I recognize.. :-X Haven't been on in months. How are you doing??


----------



## Syren

Heh, sorry bout the delay.

Doing well - just copp'n it sweet like... same ol' Sy. Reading a lot, writing a bit... hope to post a few new bits soon.

Just relaxin' really... thanks for asking. Good to see you again, hope you are well!

Cheers 

//Sy


----------



## Amour

Syren said:
			
		

> Heh, sorry bout the delay.
> 
> Doing well - just copp'n it sweet like... same ol' Sy. Reading a lot, writing a bit... hope to post a few new bits soon.
> 
> Just relaxin' really... thanks for asking. Good to see you again, hope you are well!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> //Sy



Hah, no worries mann.

Glad to hear it.. Same ol' Sy. New bits? You mean in addition to the pirate joke? 

Nice! Good seeing you too! I'll see you around, looking forward to that, and more "bits"! (I am well, thanks for asking back.) Stay cool, yo.


----------



## Syren

Been a couple years, but I'm back... hope to read the current works in WF soon. Hopefully, I'll be able to contribute something of my own soon enough - been a while, but I think I'm ready to start writing again.

Hope to see some old friends and make some new ones. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome back, I see you recovered your old account. Look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Syren

Hope all are well, doing my breeze-through, just thought I'd say hello to the gang.
Hello gang.


----------



## caelum

Hey there.   I have a character in my WIP whose name is Siron, which I imagine is pronounced the same way, hehehh.


----------



## Baron

Hi, Sy.  I hope we're going to be seeing some more of your poetry here.


----------



## Syren

Hoping to chat with you all soon... new employment might give me the time to pen again - regardless, hope all are well, haven't forgotten you 

See you soon,

Josh


----------



## Gumby

Welcome back, Josh.


----------

